# How Do You......



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Now don't get me wrong - when we do weekend trips, we want everyone to use the toliet - we would much rather dump a full tank, but over Memorial Day we are camping for 6 days with a bunch of friends that tent camp and we are boondocking, so no facilities and while most of the group gets that our 40 gallon tank is not going to keep 13 people in "facilities" the entire weekend and will either "dig a hole" or bring a hassock, there is one couple (with three kids) that doesn't ever seem to get it.







and they are big time users with their three kids.

Now I have done my share of tent camping with people that have trailers and dug plenty of holes in the ground or had a bucket that I would dump after use, but with this family, unless I dig the hole and say "there's the bathroom" and put a big neon sign over the top of it with an arrow, they will just use our bathroom. Now, I pay the payment, insurance and all of the maintenence costs of my trailer, so I should not have to "dig a hole" for someone else nor should I have to use sed hole. Now, if I seem a little selfish, it's because this family has a habit of showing up with as little as they can and doing NOTHING all weekend and then they always "have to leave" when it's time to pack up camp, just in time to miss out on packing things up. Do I sound frustrated???







You ask, why do we contiune to camp with these people??? The husband is wonderful and is one of my DH's best friends.... it's the wife that we have the problem with - she is the one that promotes this behaviour and has a horrible habit of saying "you didn't tell me" even when we have.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to deal with this besides tattooing the message on her head? My DH has made it pretty clear with the other husband, but that has happened before and somewhere along the line the message gets lost. I am hoping that maybe they will decide not to come (another bad habit) and it will be a mute point, but I want to be armed before we get to that point. Please - any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If telling them it is not big enough to carry everyone for the duration then tell them they can do a bucket transfer and see if they are still interested in using it.

Or just tell them it is broke!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Be honest the truth is always the best. Tell them straight out that they cannot use it & explain why .........Done!

As an after thought, it isn't like you are going to lose a friendship over it, you don't even like DW.









Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm with Tami. Just say it straight up. If they don't like it, oh well, they'll just have to buy their own Outback.

Wendy


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Now don't get me wrong - when we do weekend trips, we want everyone to use the toliet - we would much rather dump a full tank, but over Memorial Day we are camping for 6 days with a bunch of friends that tent camp and we are boondocking, so no facilities and while most of the group gets that our 40 gallon tank is not going to keep 13 people in "facilities" the entire weekend and will either "dig a hole" or bring a hassock, there is one couple (with three kids) that doesn't ever seem to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

How about "reminding" the wife there will be no facilities and since your not able to accomodate everyone you decided it's only fair not to accomate anyone.

Also suggest that she can pick up their very own porta potty at k-mart ,walmart etc for about $30. If you don't really talk to the wife have your husband tell her husband to run out and get one.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just tell them they're Sh** out of luck.
















Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You could always be subtle and just add a key lock to the bathroom door!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Just tell them they're Sh** out of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mollyp said:


> I'm with Tami. Just say it straight up. If they don't like it, oh well, they'll just have to buy their own Outback.
> 
> Wendy


Make that 3 of us!

Tell them straight out AND mean it (its the "enforcing" that could be tougher than the actuall "telling"). They have chosen to tent camp & boondock....so, they need to do that! But YOU need to enforce your own rules. Just like kids & dogs...it doesn't matter so much what you SAY if your actions tell them otherwise...and, given the choice, all of the other players will choose the route THEY like best









Btw, this is coming from a former tent camper who camped many time with friends & their trailers. Unless someone is sick or there is some other extenuating circumstance that prompts YOU to invite use - - - your TT is your home and they need to learn to respect that! It sounds to me like they/she may actually not like camping at all ...at least not group tent camping....


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

You could always tell them to meet you at campground "A", then you and the rest of the group go camping at campground "B".









Seriously though, it's hard to draw a line in the sand when you're a nice person, as demonstrated by the way you're attempting to be so diplomatic. Maybe you could simply have a shovel and a roll of TP near the door of the Outback, and every time they ask about using the toilet, simply smile and hand them the shovel and TP.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess I would try to explain that a six day trip will be taxing my toilet facilities with just MY family, and when my facilities fill up, then I and my family will have to dig a hole for our potty purposes. And I didn't spend all this money buying a camping trailer so that others could use the facilities in it and I have to go dig a cat hole before the trip is half over!

And be sure that everyone has a firm understanding BEFORE the trip - otherwise, the atmosphere will be filled with tension and you don't need that. Camping is all about relaxing and enjoying the time you spend with friends and family. It's not about putting up with rude, inconsiderate people - or inconveniencing yourself due to them.

I wouldn't let someone trample on me in my home, so I surely wouldn't allow it in my Outback, either.

Just my thoughts.

Mike

(PS - As a humorous side note - my DD brought a friend with here when we went camping this past weekend. Besides the inconvenience of having to fix something special for her at meal-time (an 11-year-old "vegetarian" who won't eat a salad, but will eat cheese hot-pockets), she would not use our toilet. She insisted that someone accompany her on the 150 yard walk to the "flush" facilities at the campground showerhouse. She asked if our trailer had "old fashioned" facilities - she didn't want to sit on it. I guess the lack of a tank and a hand-operated flush handle bothered her somehow. Needless to say - she walked to "her" chosen facilities by herself - or with my DD.)


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

mswalt said:


> (PS - As a humorous side note - my DD brought a friend with here when we went camping this past weekend. Besides the inconvenience of having to fix something special for her at meal-time (an 11-year-old "vegetarian" who won't eat a salad, but will eat cheese hot-pockets), she would not use our toilet. She insisted that someone accompany her on the 150 yard walk to the "flush" facilities at the campground showerhouse. She asked if our trailer had "old fashioned" facilities - she didn't want to sit on it. I guess the lack of a tank and a hand-operated flush handle bothered her somehow. Needless to say - she walked to "her" chosen facilities by herself - or with my DD.)


That's funny stuff - I actually camped with a lady that wouldn't let her kids drink soda, but they sucked down Gatorade all day - did you know the only difference between a bottle of Gatorade and a full sugar soda is the fizzy stuff?









On the friendship thing - no, this woman is not my friend and I truly only "tolerate" her because of my DH and his relationship with her DH, but the more I spend time with her, the less I can tolerate. There is a point when people can no longer suck any more life out of you and she has gotten to that point with me (and most of our other friends)

Thank you all for your input - I am seriously hoping they just won't show up and I can have a nice, relaxing 6 days - the nice thing is that we are there a day early and leave two days after them, so I will have three days of piece and quiet! I reminded my husband again that the inside facilities are off limits and he said that he will have a chat with the DH again.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I started a similar thread about a year ago (remember the friend who wanted to enjoy our seasonal site with us with her family of 5, but wouldn't stay in the cabins 150 yds. down the road?) Anyway, the advice of "be honest and explain why" worked, though she did get her nose bent out of joint for a while. She made comments like, "if you don't want to sleep with my baby etc...." and I just ignored the comments or countered with facts such as:

"The camper is just not big enough to comfortably house 9 people and a dog for 3 days. Sorry, but I've offered an alternative and if you don't like it, that's unfortunate but really up to you. We spend a lot of money on this lifestyle to be uncomfortable.

She got over it.

She's one of my best friends, and it worked out....don't worry, sounds like you and the DW aren't even close to being best friends...should be an easy fix.

Make your response short, truthful and final. "if we let everyone use the potty, then eventually no one will use the potty because it will be full...sorry, that's why we have a TT, so we don't have to hunt a bathroom down. You should think about getting a TT....."


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

It's really not all that difficult. Some people are givers, some are takers, some sit on the sidelines. I ignore the sideliners; that's what they want anyway. I love the givers, they give themselves and their friendship. The takers - they are poison. They make you angry when otherwise you would be happy. They screw up your relationships with the people you love and care for. They promote dissension in every group of which they are a part.

Is a solution sounding obvious yet? She is not your friend, and probably not anyone's friend. That's sad for her DH and yours, too - but like Sis always said, you can't let people turn their problems into your problems. The sooner you exclude this person from your activities, the happier the rest of you will be. If she's too dense to understand she's not welcome - and most takers are, or know it but don't care - then all you can do is make it obvious. The best way is to be upfront with her, her husband, and their kids. It's ugly, but short. You'll all feel better afterwards.

If nothing else, when the group is going to place A, your family goes to B. If some of the others come with you, fine. If not, they'll be along shortly.

Sluggo


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I pretty much agree with everyone. Make it clear up front - and that can be before the trip or on the day they arrive. "The facilities will just barely last for my family on this long trip, so I'm afraid it's off limits to all others." She can only take advantage of you if you let her - unless, of course, she sneaks in when you are not there. In that case, lock the outside doors whenever you leave the site - for anything.

One benefit to my bucket useage for dumping (sorry, I'm not allowed to really talk about it) is that it made it very easy for me to tell people they cannot use our facilities. All I had to say was, "Look, it is difficult enough for me to deal with MY FAMILY'S poopy-doop when dumping it into a bucket and then carrying it to the house (Oops, I wasn't supposed to explain), there is no way I'm dealing with anyone elses." Then I would tell them that they could use the facility if they followed us home and they made all the trips to the house with the bucket. Funny, but I never got any volunteers - and they stopped asking to use my toilet.

Scott


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

Milk Of Magnisum will do the trick before the trip....LOL


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Put one of these on your hitch.

Bumper Dumper

Then tell 'em the camper toilet is out of commission.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You could also hide the TP.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> It's really not all that difficult. Some people are givers, some are takers, some sit on the sidelines. I ignore the sideliners; that's what they want anyway. I love the givers, they give themselves and their friendship. The takers - they are poison. They make you angry when otherwise you would be happy. They screw up your relationships with the people you love and care for. They promote dissension in every group of which they are a part.
> 
> Is a solution sounding obvious yet? She is not your friend, and probably not anyone's friend. That's sad for her DH and yours, too - but like Sis always said, you can't let people turn their problems into your problems. The sooner you exclude this person from your activities, the happier the rest of you will be. If she's too dense to understand she's not welcome - and most takers are, or know it but don't care - then all you can do is make it obvious. The best way is to be upfront with her, her husband, and their kids. It's ugly, but short. You'll all feel better afterwards.
> 
> ...


I love this - Sluggo - you are wise beyond your years. Trust me, we have all gotten to the point of no return - unfortunately, this trip was planned several months ago - we actually moved it to boondocking from a campground with hopes that she would decide not to come - she is not a camper in the best of conditions.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I say install a pay toilet. 20.00 a turn. This should cover a nice tote to empty the tank.!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm a strait shooter and a get to the point type of guy. "I" would just say I don't like dumping my own kids poop and certainly don't want to deal with yours so you better bring a shovel or something.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats why I dont have any friends....... Too much troulble. Honesty is the best policy, if they dont like it at least they could respect the truth and if they get mad, well too bad.......


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have always been a softy so I know your predicament. I would have trouble telling someone to "dig a ditch" but as some others have said... you bought the Outback. It they want to.... you know... buy their own. Your best channel of communication is the husband for sure. Have your DH talk with him as up front as possible. Basically have to say that for the sake of us not overflowing, you gotta take care of business elsewhere. That is a tough one though. Good luck.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Hang a sign on the TT toilet door:

This restroom is only for paying owners (and immediate family)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

As cheap as the porta-potties are (there's so many versions of them ranging from folding ones with bags, etc.), there's no excuse for them not having one!! Way back in the dark ages, when I tent-camped with my first hubby, we tent camped for a short period, and we even had one, no more than we were able to go. My grandparents had a huge camper, and we often camped with them, but I never darkened my own GRANDPARENT'S door to use their toilet, even tho I would have been welcome. It's called manners, upbringing, courtesy, whatever, and apparently, this lady doesn't have any of the qualities listed. 
Here's a solution for $9.97. If they're too cheap to buy their own bucket, just TAKE them one! http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=77404 Include a roll of regular toilet paper and say "That will be $15 including shipping/handling, since you have been unable to find one on your own, I thought I'd help you out!"








Darlene


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Tell them the truth! Do not beat around the bush about it either. I'd buy a five gallon bucket from Home Depot or Lowes for $2.99 and a roll of the hardest roughest cheapest toilet paper I could find, hand it to them while I was telling them this is your toilet, mine is inside. Is there anything you do not understand about this situation?"

You will be glad you did.

We had friends that we camped with for years and we were miserable with them. They would not bring pots and pans and borrow mine all the time. Then one time they were making a list of what they had to get to go camping and I told them to put pots and pans on their list. Well, they looked at me and said we have them at home, just did not feel like dealing with getting them out to bring. Our camping trrips were always planned months in advance so there was no excuse for this. They only had each other, I had four kids. They would always buy cheap dollar store bread and then use my potato bread cause it tasted better, until I told them good go buy some. Everything they bought was always the cheapest brand but they preferred to eat or use my stuff. I am serious. He would buy sandals at the Dollar store that was two sizes to big because they were out of his size and he would not want to pay any more than $1.00 for them. He would trip all the time and cuss up a storm because his shoes were two big. Don't get me wrong I buy stuff cheap as well when I can but if I prefer the more expensive item I pay for it. They could to with no problem.

They got tired of me telling them how it was and finally stopped camping with us. Which made everyone in our group very happy. We had some friends that quit camping with us until they stopped because they couldn't stand them and the way they acted.

Wish you luck!

Linda


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

gone campin said:


> We had friends that we camped with for years and we were miserable with them. They would not bring pots and pans and borrow mine all the time. Then one time they were making a list of what they had to get to go camping and I told them to put pots and pans on their list. Well, they looked at me and said we have them at home, just did not feel like dealing with getting them out to bring. Our camping trrips were always planned months in advance so there was no excuse for this. They only had each other, I had four kids. They would always buy cheap dollar store bread and then use my potato bread cause it tasted better, until I told them good go buy some. Everything they bought was always the cheapest brand but they preferred to eat or use my stuff. I am serious. He would buy sandals at the Dollar store that was two sizes to big because they were out of his size and he would not want to pay any more than $1.00 for them. He would trip all the time and cuss up a storm because his shoes were two big. Don't get me wrong I buy stuff cheap as well when I can but if I prefer the more expensive item I pay for it. They could to with no problem.


Sounds like your "friends" and my "friends" should get together - they would all starve while camping cause neither would bring anything and no one would do anything!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Just start scratching your butt as soon as you get there and let them know you got a terrible rash using your toilet.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> You could also hide the TP.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Sorry Tried that . they started using the shower curtain


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If it were easy they already would have clued in. I think being up front is good, but sounds like even doing that may not help. Stopping them at the door can be pretty confrontational too. I guess the idea of a bathroom lock may seem extreme but maybe necessary too. You might also get some of that yellow caution tape, put velcro on both ends and strap it over the top of the toilet, tell family to just peel it back use the commode and replace the caution tape. There have been others we've camped with that make it clear the bathroom is for night time use only. Of course a porta potty is nearby during the day. Good luck.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

e-mail her a link to this thread!







...

Are you the one that organizes this trip?
If so, do a mailing (maybe to just her) with a list
of "things" to bring... and at the top highlight 
"no use of facilities"  
with suggestions for facilities use like a porta-potty, shovel...

I don't think the tattoo on her forehead will work unless you 
tattoo it backwards an have a mirror available for her to look in!









Good luck,
MaeJae









p.s. make a point of telling her children that your TT is not available to use
and they need to go "see" their mom so she can take them to a "toilet"








I found that even having kids in your TT for a movie or a game
will promote use of facilities and then they think it is their TT
and will return again and again...(like just walk in and take up residence!)


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I think locks would work very well. It might be a bit of a nuisance until she and the kids get the point, but unless you are going in or out of the OB, have the doors locked. Also, put a lock on the bathroom door. My guess is that she WILL get it within several days of having everything locked, and either leave, or have her DH get something that they can use.

I also like the idea of a sign on the door, just in case she or the kids do manage to get in. The caution tape sounds great too.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We had friends that we camped with for years and we were miserable with them. They would not bring pots and pans and borrow mine all the time. Then one time they were making a list of what they had to get to go camping and I told them to put pots and pans on their list. Well, they looked at me and said we have them at home, just did not feel like dealing with getting them out to bring. Our camping trrips were always planned months in advance so there was no excuse for this. They only had each other, I had four kids. They would always buy cheap dollar store bread and then use my potato bread cause it tasted better, until I told them good go buy some. Everything they bought was always the cheapest brand but they preferred to eat or use my stuff. I am serious. He would buy sandals at the Dollar store that was two sizes to big because they were out of his size and he would not want to pay any more than $1.00 for them. He would trip all the time and cuss up a storm because his shoes were two big. Don't get me wrong I buy stuff cheap as well when I can but if I prefer the more expensive item I pay for it. They could to with no problem.


Sounds like your "friends" and my "friends" should get together - they would all starve while camping cause neither would bring anything and no one would do anything!
[/quote]

I do believe you are right on that! In fact they went out and bought a trailer in July2005 and have taken it out three times. Because it was in September 2005 that we quit camping with them. So they do not have me making the reservations anymore.

I do wish you luck.

Linda


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I know people who are like that. Thought this thread was about them. She broke the visor off my truck window because it was in the way of her being able to ash her cigarette out the window.







When she opened the refrigerator the first time, she snapped the latch right off ... no remorse.







Just irresponsible and careless. They drive junkers and live in a shack. He is one of my best friends. The only thing I could do was stop inviting them ... problem solved!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

campmg said:


> Just start scratching your butt as soon as you get there and let them know you got a terrible rash using your toilet.











that was a good one!
when we had pop up that had no potty, i bought a porta potty. Top half held water and bottom half held, well, you know.It was perfect. Top half came off and you carried the bottom half to wherever you wanted to dump it. WASN'T fun, but it worked. Tell em to buy one.....or better yet but it on the list of "what to bring" which will include food and all other essentials.They'll get the picture.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

OK - I sent an email REMINDING them (her) that our toliet was not (repeat, NOT) going to support us and her family for 6 days and that they needed to make "other arrangements" for their potty breaks ( I even pointed out a great hassock that I saw at Wally World for $22)

The the







in me came out and I bought a locking door knob for the bathroom....







- which is actually fine because then we can lock the firearms inside the bathroom to keep the kiddles away from them - two major reasons not to go in my bathroom for any reason - we already have the "no kids in the OB unattended" rule because of the firearms.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have found that if you need someone to stop doing something, the first time I will sit them down and explain to them what the problem is and the reason it is a problem. If that doesn't work then I tell them again the reason. If they keep it up....I just become rude.....if they don't like it, too bad.

People can only walk over you if you lay down....stand up and tell them no.

Gary


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK - I sent an email REMINDING them (her) that our toliet was not (repeat, NOT) going to support us and her family for 6 days and that they needed to make "other arrangements" for their potty breaks ( I even pointed out a great hassock that I saw at Wally World for $22)
> 
> The the
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> The the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's a nice suprise... How ya gonna relax to do your business with a 270 staring ya in the face.....









What's next..... Grenade on the T.P........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

What's next..... Grenade on the T.P........








[/quote]
only if TP gets as expensive Gas.............


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I simply say "No". When they protest, I then ask them what part of "No" don't the understand; the "N" or the "o".

Take Care
Tripp


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"I love this - Sluggo - you are wise beyond your years."

A rash assertion. I have plenty of years. In fact, I believe I am the oldest Outbacker Forum member.

"I bought a locking door knob for the bathroom....







- which is actually fine because then we can lock the firearms inside the bathroom to keep the kiddles away from them - two major reasons not to go in my bathroom for any reason - we already have the "no kids in the OB unattended" rule because of the firearms..."

Oh, dear. 
I have a small safe, bolted down in an out of sight location. Into this goes the kaboom of last resort. A riot gun is mounted in an out of sight but night-handy location in a locking mount, as found in patrol cars. All this is not cheap, but neither are kids. I wouldn't, under any circumstances, trust firearms to a simple locking door knob. How stout is the door; how strong the jamb into which the latch fastens? Remember, it wasn't designed to withstand the stresses a locking door is. 
I've done these things so I will have no second thoughts about camping with grandkids, and no real worries about anyone "wandering" in uninvited. No system will withstand a concerted effort, but we can make it as difficult as reasonably possible.

Sluggo


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> It's easy. First time they go p in your trailer, you go p in their tent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny!!!









MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> It's easy. First time they go p in your trailer, you go p in their tent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny!!!









MaeJae








[/quote]

Oh My







That'll teach em for sure.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Or if they still use your bathroom , fill a pail from the black tank and leave that open in their tent with a note that you are returning their deposit for insufficient funds.
Bob


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> Oh, dear.
> I have a small safe, bolted down in an out of sight location. Into this goes the kaboom of last resort. A riot gun is mounted in an out of sight but night-handy location in a locking mount, as found in patrol cars. All this is not cheap, but neither are kids. I wouldn't, under any circumstances, trust firearms to a simple locking door knob. How stout is the door; how strong the jamb into which the latch fastens? Remember, it wasn't designed to withstand the stresses a locking door is.
> I've done these things so I will have no second thoughts about camping with grandkids, and no real worries about anyone "wandering" in uninvited. No system will withstand a concerted effort, but we can make it as difficult as reasonably possible.
> 
> Sluggo


No worries Sluggo - that is not our ONLY line of defense, just a little extra. All of the guns have trigger locks, the hand guns are locked in lock boxes and the rifles remain unloaded when not in use. The only gun that remains loaded when not in use is the hallway sweeper, which is mounted above the bed at night and is locked up and put away every morning. Granted, I do not have kids of my own, but we do camp with kids, so I try to keep them as far out of reach as I can. Unfortunately, most of these kids have not been raised around guns, which makes me particularly nervous - couriosity you know....


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, what a collection of wisdom and potty humor.









You could always do a door mod......










I figure the $10 version might do the trick.

Really though, I think Sluggo's advice is the best, although an early Christmas present might be in order. A bucket with the bottom cut out, a small shovel, and a toilet seat.

Be well, and good luck, and remember to above all else, have fun on your trip!

Carl


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I wonder what kind of responses you would have gotten had you posted this on the dark side?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> I wonder what kind of responses you would have gotten had you posted this on the dark side?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Hummmmm.......shall we see??? I am taking this to the dark side







just to see what kind of debate comes up! Here is the link THE DARKSIDE TOLIET DISCUSSION- lets watch the fun!

On that note - after all of the great advice, I am not even going to get to use any of the suggestions.... they are not coming... something about no bathroom, no shower and tent camping in the rain....


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Perhaps, to allow for a great camping experience, you could 'help her out' by typing up a list of all the things that will help make camping fun for all. On the list, put down "Purchase a Porti-Potti at XXX for about $xx, or bring a shovel for making a latrine" Then add a line "As you know, the holding tank on our TT is barely big enough for just us, so we will all be more comfortable if you can take care of your toilet" Make the letter sound like you are enjoying them, and just want to make camping the most fun possible. Make sure you add a whole bunch of other things the need to bring. After all, you're just 'helping her have a good time"

Then, if all goes well, she will bring everything. And she cannot say she didn't know! Make sure your DH gives his good friend a copy too.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I wonder what kind of responses you would have gotten had you posted this on the dark side?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Hummmmm.......shall we see??? I am taking this to the dark side







just to see what kind of debate comes up! Here is the link THE DARKSIDE TOLIET DISCUSSION- lets watch the fun!

On that note - after all of the great advice, I am not even going to get to use any of the suggestions.... they are not coming... something about no bathroom, no shower and tent camping in the rain....








[/quote]

I really liked the post on -the darkside- that says to put a sign up on the bathroom door in big bold letters...*OUT OF ORDER*...It sounds like that would work fine







lol


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> On that note - after all of the great advice, I am not even going to get to use any of the suggestions.... they are not coming... something about no bathroom, no shower and tent camping in the rain....


Well then, our work here is done!! That was a group intervention that succeeded!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Canadiansue said:


> On that note - after all of the great advice, I am not even going to get to use any of the suggestions.... they are not coming... something about no bathroom, no shower and tent camping in the rain....


Well then, our work here is done!! That was a group intervention that succeeded!!















[/quote]











































Woo hoo...I love a happy ending!!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I like the one that says put up a sign at that says "just say no to crack"


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations! That is one for you. You won this round!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm with battalionchief3, no friends. Since my early 20's, I've not camped with groups. Back then, well, never mind. Now, it's hard enough for DW to tolerate my idiosyncrasies around camp and for me to tolerate her remarks (how many times are you going to check that rope; where's the kite string I just had?, etc). All in good fun/humor, mind you!! I can only imagine how it would be with other people around. We have gone to one Outback Rally and it wasn't so bad. We plan on going to another one this summer. Nothing traumatic yet. I think we are all "like minded", so things seem easier. But all in all, I think we (DW and I) are solitary campers and I like it that way. You dont have to deal with other peoples' stuff (so to speak).
So, if you go with groups, you have to deal with the group dynamic. Sounds like fun!! 
david


----------

